# Lore of Beasts tactics



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

Does anyone favours the lore of beasts? I thought of this tactic wich uses the lore of beasts and a fighty character without any magic weapons on foot. When your fighty character is in combat you just cast Bears Anger on it and you have a killing machine in combat. The avarage hero has ws5 s4 t4 and a3, with Bears Anger he has ws5 s6 t5 and a6. :shok:

So does anyone use this tactic?


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Master Andael said:


> Does anyone favours the lore of beasts? I thought of this tactic wich uses the lore of beasts and a fighty character without any magic weapons on foot. When your fighty character is in combat you just cast Bears Anger on it and you have a killing machine in combat. The avarage hero has ws5 s4 t4 and a3, with Bears Anger he has ws5 s6 t5 and a6. :shok:
> 
> So does anyone use this tactic?


It is quite common for this to happen in beastmen armies.


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

But it can be used in other armies too. Like empire an lizardmen(this one being especially vicious, i think)


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Master Andael said:


> But it can be used in other armies too. Like empire an lizardmen(this one being especially vicious, i think)


For the Empire, you an angry captain doesn't really fit into the overall strategy of an empire army but could be useful. The points would be better spent elsewhere.

As for Lizardmen, you would need a Slann to use lore of beasts. This is hardly a points effective tactic. Of course it would be quite cool to have an angry Jaguar Saurus but really it doesn't do that much in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

HE noble with Radiant Gem taking lore of Beasts can work well, if you don't mind a walking general.


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

For the lizardmen you are always certain you have Bears Anger and you can still take other lores for the other spells.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Master Andael said:


> For the lizardmen you are always certain you have Bears Anger and you can still take other lores for the other spells.


You still need a Slaan. I never said that it was not a viable tactic. It would just be a smaller piece of the overall plan.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i find that to many of the lore of beast spells are pointless depending on which army you are facing. if your against a dwarf ,skaven or beastmen army many of the spells will have little to target as they are not into ridden monsters etc so unless you are fighting an army with loads of cav or monsters it seems strange to pick a lore and a tactic on a 1 in 6 chance of getting bears anger and an even remoter chance of getting the spell off


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

You are allowed to swap any rolled spell in a lore for spell one as long as you don't already have it. Don't you know this?

Anyway Bear's Anger is easy to cast so of course it's a viable tactic. Hardly "pointless" as you have said.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

fair enough when i looked at the spell list i had the old rule book where bears anger is spell 3. so you can guarantee to get the spell but my main point is can you guarantee to cast it and can you make sure its not dispelled in the next phase. as i know from experience that the magic phase is not that reliable unless you max out on mages so using 1 spell as a tactic to boost a hero just doesnt seem worthwhile when a magic weapon will always work unless your opponent has a usually costly antimagic item


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

There is nothing saying the hero cannot also have a magic weapon - just that he cannot use it while the spell is functioning on him.
It is just one more tactic in the arsenal. You mention a really good use for it, actually - as a defense against an anti-magic item.


----------

